# Lakers like Beasley



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> The Lakers' front office knows Kobe Bryant is looking for it to improve the roster, and GM Mitch Kupchak has been working the phones. He's spoken to Minnesota about Michael Beasley, and sources say the Lakers are intrigued by the Timberwolves' small forward. The Lakers were actually in discussions with Minnesota about a potential trade for Beasley before the season started. If they would have been able to pull off the deal for Chris Paul, there is a good chance that a trade for Beasley would have followed.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/37357/lakers-like-beasley


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm a big fan of his and watched about twenty twolves games last year because of him. If we can somehow add him without giving up the big 3 I'm sold.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Learn from Celtics - JO to third team, West to Celtics, a player from third team to Hornets

Peace to third team, Beasley to Lakers ......


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

But.. the Celtics didn't get West?


Beasley is better than what you're running now, but I still don't like the guy. You don't have Phil there to deal with the nut jobs anymore.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm a big fan of his and watched about twenty twolves games last year because of him. If we can somehow add him without giving up the big 3 I'm sold.


agreed big upgrade over what we have now at sf. Imagine him being able to play off of the Big 3 without defense focuing on him a major talent not really built to play well on a young team with our mature roster he'd do well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was under the impression that he's a bit of a ballstopper. Can't say that I've seen a lot of him though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> But.. the Celtics didn't get West?
> 
> 
> Beasley is better than what you're running now, but I still don't like the guy. *You don't have Phil there to deal with the nut jobs anymore.*


I love the guy, but you are right. We need Phil to control guys like this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heavily underutilised and undervalued at the moment. He was dominant for a pretty long stretch last season before a recurring ankle injury really cost him.

If he could get on the Lakers, that'd be a really good get for you. Yeah he's a bit of a ball stopper - but the kid can score. Playing with Kobe could be good for him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this move would eat up most of our TPE and make a sessions move unlikely (because then we'd have to trade salary back and that poisons the deal since that salary would likely have to be Luke who no one wants)


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Beas is one of my fav players. Him and Kobe would be a heck of a combination.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this move would eat up most of our TPE and make a sessions move unlikely (because then we'd have to trade salary back and that poisons the deal since that salary would likely have to be Luke who no one wants)


Once March rolls around we could include guys like McRoberts. We could do something like McRoberts/Morris, 1st for Sessions. Maybe they even throw in Hollins who we could absorb with the rest of our tpe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm a big fan of his and watched about twenty twolves games last year because of him. If we can somehow add him without giving up the big 3 I'm sold.


Agreed. The Wolves are on local tv so I catch a lot of their games, and I'm a fan of his.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I was under the impression that he's a bit of a ballstopper. Can't say that I've seen a lot of him though.


He reminds me a bit of a bigger Cuttino Mobley. He's not really a get the ball and do a bunch of moves trying to score ball-stopper like Kobe or Carmello. He usually catches and shoots or does a quick drive.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Once March rolls around we could include guys like McRoberts. We could do something like McRoberts/Morris, 1st for Sessions. Maybe they even throw in Hollins who we could absorb with the rest of our tpe.


dont think that package actually makes up for sessions salary let alone Hollins - we'd have to at least = sessions salary because we cant combine with tpe - which means something more like McRoberts and Kapono - which no big loss either way

it will be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's not a good pro. He doesn't have a definite NBA position, he doesn't rebound well, and he's a shitty defender. He will never be a huge factor on a contender.

I guess I would take him if we didn't have to give up any of the big three, but that has more to do with the fact that everything outside of our big three is garbage. I would assume that Gasol would be included in the deal though, but if Beasely is the most attractive piece in the offer then we should walk away.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> dont think that package actually makes up for sessions salary let alone Hollins - we'd have to at least = sessions salary because we cant combine with tpe - which means something more like McRoberts and Kapono - which no big loss either way
> 
> it will be interesting to see what happens


McRoberts + Morris for Sessions works. Hollins for the rest of the tpe would technically be considered a separate trade and would not be combining the tpe with salary.

But like you said there are a lot of ways to get it done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we can get Beasley without giving up our trio, as others have stated, then get this done. Would do more good than harm. But if we're giving up Pau? Hell no.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> He's not a good pro. He doesn't have a definite NBA position, he doesn't rebound well, and he's a shitty defender. He will never be a huge factor on a contender.


Not sure what this is based out of. He's a small forward if you ask me. This crap about positions is irrelevant. Is Jamison a 3 or a 4? What about Lamar? I want people that can play basketball. Not scrubs with defined positions like Jason Kapono.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm friends with Beasley and his family. Mike has issues smokes weed very sensitive does not handle adversity well. He will work though a very hard worker but is very immature. 

He'd be ideal with the Lakers he sorta absorbs the energy of a team lazy culture he gets lazy hard working culture he will work. Very talented extremely talented. Not a good defender of his sf position but will play big if you need him too. Has all the offensive skills you'd want can post face up ca shoot with range.More athletic than people realize.Would be a great get if we could manage it.Kobe could teach him how to be more professional.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure what this is based out of. He's a small forward if you ask me. This crap about positions is irrelevant. Is Jamison a 3 or a 4? What about Lamar? I want people that can play basketball. Not scrubs with defined positions like Jason Kapono.


He can't play one position well. Lamar on the other hand could play power forward very well. Michael is too slow to guard 3s and too small to guard 4s. He is a crappy rebounder and an abysmal defender, and four years in he has shown no signs of improving in these facets. Beasely is lazy and we shouldn't give up Gasol for him.

I don't like Jason Kapono either.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm friends with Beasley and his family. Mike has issues smokes weed very sensitive does not handle adversity well. He will work though a very hard worker but is very immature.
> 
> He'd be ideal with the Lakers he sorta absorbs the energy of a team lazy culture *he gets lazy hard working culture he will work*. Very talented extremely talented. Not a good defender of his sf position but will play big if you need him too. Has all the offensive skills you'd want can post face up ca shoot with range.More athletic than people realize.Would be a great get if we could manage it.Kobe could teach him how to be more professional.


bama:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure if i'd give up Pau for him...thats a big ask, but not sure what the Wolves would want for him.

As a starting SF/PF - I dont see why he couldnt give you 17/6 on reasonable percentages?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wolves want Pau Gasol in return.

Why didn't you do something like buy one get two free? Knicks spent 4 million to get 3 players: Lin, B Davis and JR Smith.

You add 3 guards, then you amnesty Walton.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Beasley needs to be on a veteran team with a defined locker room leader who is known for having a strong work ethic. Having a coach who will get him to play defense is a plus. Los Angeles is an ideal situation for him IMO.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the rumors do not make it look like Pau is involved at all - what I've read is a pick and a portion of the TPE - but if it were to involve Pau the TWolves would have to add another 10-11m in salary to make it work - say for instance Williams, Ridnour and Pekovic

http://basketball.realgm.com/tradechecker/saved_trade/6034402

why they'd do that I have no idea but it's fun to dream


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

A guy on twitter compared us acquiring Beasley to Detroit getting Sheed. A talented underachiever going to a team of veteran and becoming a difference maker. It got me thinking. If we can acquire him without giving up any of the big three I say do it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I mean if we're not going to give up any of the big three then whatever, it's not like he could make us worse.

We just won't be a whole lot better.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

a little deeper at the 3 is not bad but it's what giving up whatever you give up does to your chances with Howard or Williams that's a concern


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

One thing about Howard's saga is that I don't mind if we don't get him as long as he stays in east coast. But it will be great to get him. Back to Beasley, if we don't give up our big 3, which I know we won't than trade the entire team to get him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> A guy on twitter compared us acquiring Beasley to Detroit getting Sheed. A talented underachiever going to a team of veteran and becoming a difference maker. It got me thinking. If we can acquire him without giving up any of the big three I say do it.


sheed was a hell of a lot more accomplished than Beasley and had been the best player on a title contender that took the Lakers to 7 games in the wcf in 99-00 - I dont think the comparison is apt


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm hearing Minnesota is interested in Kevin Martin. Perhaps a three way deal? I wouldn't want to give up Pau though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm hearing Minnesota is interested in Kevin Martin. Perhaps a three way deal? I wouldn't want to give up Pau though.


Yeah not giving up Pau for no damn Beasley thats for damn sure.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hearing that Minnesota doesn't want to take any players, so a draft pick will do.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Like I've said, I think Pau is gone by next season. The nice thing about Sessions and Beasley from management's perspective is that both could basically be one year rentals if we don't find a trade for Pau at this year's deadline. They give us a shot at a title before we revamp the roster by dealing Pau.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hearing that Minnesota doesn't want to take any players, so a draft pick will do.


this would be sweet. Beasley with an Arenas or Sessions move to me gets us a serious chance at another ring.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Like I've said, I think Pau is gone by next season. The nice thing about Sessions and Beasley from management's perspective is that both could basically be one year rentals if we don't find a trade for Pau at this year's deadline. They give us a shot at a title before we revamp the roster by dealing Pau.


I could see Pau(or Bynum) being moved in the offseason as part of an S&T for one of the two big FAs if they dont get moved by the trade deadline


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For a draft pick? Absolutely do it in a heart beat.

So undervalued right now.


----------

